# Suggestion for Dish Chat Schedule



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Could you post the reair dates as well for those that miss the chat the first time? This would be VERY helpful. They usually show this information at the end of the chat, or at least did in the past.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you want to get that information you can go here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/support/charlie_chat/rebroadcast/index.shtml

No need for us to re-invent the wheel.


----------

